# Doors smashed in



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Came home to find all the doors had been smashed in and everything gone.

What sort of sick person does that to someone`s advent calendar .



Les


Sorry should be in the joke section


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


Oh no.



norm


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Just clarify please whether this is an advent calendar joke, or real life? If the former, perhaps a move to the Jokes section, mods?

Dougie.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Ooh dear, Was there any evidence of any Gas :!: :lol: :lol:


----------

